# Swapping bluetooth mouse buttons on android tablet



## Inti (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi, I have a Samsung tab S tablet with a keyboard and have just purchased a bluetooth mouse to go with it. I am left handed, but the mouse buttons are currently set to right handed, which is a real pain as I keep exiting programs in error as I am used to a left handed mouse on my pc at work and therefore keep clicking with the wrong button on the new mouse.

Tablets don't have a control panel like a desktop pc, so how can I swap the buttons? Or is this not possible? Any thoughts or suggestions would be very welcome.

Also, I did see some left handed mice on Amazon, but they were expensive and not bluetooth. Also, would you still have to swap the buttons on those or would they automatically be assigned the opposite way to a right handed mouse?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Follow this here:

Make Your Mouse Pointers Left-hand Friendly


----------



## Inti (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks, but that looks like it is just related to desktop pcs or laptops via the usual way of the control panel. I already have my pc mouse set to left handed. 

It is my android tablet that I bluetoothed my new mouse and keyboard to (to turn it into a mini laptop on the go), where I have no idea how to swap the buttons. And this is why it is so annoying as I am used to a left handed mouse and therefore keep clicking with the wrong buttons.


----------

